# Using adjustment brush while zooming in



## dovbaer (Nov 8, 2011)

When I am working with the adjustment brush while zoomed in, I'd like to be able to move around to other parts of the photo and continue working with the adjustment brush. I've found work-arounds, but would like it to be simple. Anything I should know?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 8, 2011)

Sure.

You can click and drag in the navigation window, or you can hold down the space bar and drag in the image.

Hal


----------



## dovbaer (Nov 8, 2011)

Hal,
Thanks. Space bar suggestion does exactly what I needed. 
Doug


----------

